# Good place to get a good timer



## ifsixwasnin9 (Oct 1, 2017)

I lost mine. Bought it at 1000bulbs. Not much of a selection.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2017)

Tork, found at many big box stores.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 3, 2017)

Wherever you get it, make sure it's rated for the load you're putting on it. 

No cheap timers on light ballasts!!!


----------



## zem (Oct 3, 2017)

for lights I use a small LeGrand timer mechanical, spot on and fits in the place of a single breaker. It works for ages


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 3, 2017)

I use the Autopilot Master Digital Timer. Kind of an overkill for a simple timer but it's pretty nice quality.

I would rather have more protection than I need than less.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 3, 2017)

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/3...T-a297mvXl8UbWJ64h_ROY1aN2AdB9wVxoCpCsQAvD_Bw


----------



## zigggy (Oct 5, 2017)

amazon ,,,,grounded with two receptacles, battery back up,,,, 20$ on prime no shipping cost,,,as with most things in life you get what you pay for ,,dont cheap out


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

What Hack said !-- Don't be like me !-- I run 8 Mars Hydro 300 watt lights thru a $10 Walmart timer !- it's on an office multi plug with an overload switch !-- She never overloads !


----------

